

Area Entrepreneur Wakes Up at 5AM to Pretend Like He’s Getting More Shit Done. - robbiea
http://robbieabed.com/area-entrepreneur-wakes-up-at-5am-to-pretend-like-hes-getting-more-shit-done-before-noon/

======
allbombs
Ha, nice title

I thought this was a thread on entrepreneurs that constantly tell the world
they are working hard on social media sites versus actually working hard

